# AMD Phenom II X6 1055T: Erster Benchmark



## bulldozer (23. März 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T benchmark leaked:

AMDZone.com • View topic - Six-Core Thuban Benchmark leaked

seehr mager, liegt aber wahrscheinlich am 32 Bit OS

3DMark Vantage CPU Score um die 14.000, heißt 3.000 mehr als der X4 965 und nicht annähernd so gut wie ein i7 quad.

Cinebench R10 mit ca 12.500 Punkten, 2.000 Punkte UNTER einem X4 965 :O

vor allem beim 1-core test sieht das mit 2.300 Punkten (1055T) gegenüber 3.900 Punkten (965) sehr schwach aus

aber wie gesagt, ich denke mit nem 64 Bit OS sieht das wieder ein bisschen besser aus


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (23. März 2010)

Das liegt auch am Takt, die 3dmarks brauchen Ghz.....Und der 06er skaliert nicht gut mit Kernen 2+.


----------



## arcDaniel (23. März 2010)

kann man ja auch nicht wirklich mit einem x4 965 vergleichen, die wenigsten Programme sind auf 6Kerne Optimiert, ist schon super wenn ein Programm auf 4 Optimiert ist.

Samit könnte man sagen 2,8ghz gegen 3,4ghz,  ok der Trubo Modus kann wohl bis auf 3,3ghz beschleunigen, denke dieser Wert wird aber nur bei single threat Anwendungen erreicht. Sogar wenn er um Quad Bertrieb 3ghz hat ist das noch immer weniger als die 3,4 des 965!

Man muss abwarten auf Benches vom 1090T, resp. einen X4 mit 2,8-3,0 ghz vergleichen..


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. März 2010)

Hmm, die Ergebnisse sind wirklich sehr schlecht.
Aber ich denke mal das es eine vor ab Version ist , c´n´q hat ebenfalls noch nicht richtig funktioniert.
Wenn das der finale Vcore ist dann kommt das mit den 125 Watt TDP nicht hin.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. März 2010)

sagt mal habe ich richtig gesehen nur 800MHz!? Ist doch ein wenig schwach um eine aussage zu machen!


----------



## alkirk (23. März 2010)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen, der Multi ist doch nur bei x4 bissl über 700 Mhz. Ist doch dann kein Wunder.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. März 2010)

ich denke mal da hätte man auch 0,8Vcore nehmen können.


----------



## KingofKingzZ (23. März 2010)

Das ist Cool 'n Quiet, aber die Spannung ist dafür etwas hoch.


----------



## SolidBadBoy (23. März 2010)

mal ne frage was schafft den ein I7? also sind die dinger leistungstärker?! jetzt mal abgesehn von dem was im start post steht! wir wissen nichts drüber auf welchem takt die CPU lief oder so zudem ist das ein Inoffizeller Bench-Mark!


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. März 2010)

NOIN!  D:

Information
Sorry but this board is currently unavailable.


MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Explosiv (23. März 2010)

Naja, wer bencht denn mit einem Board, welches noch keine Bios-Unterstützung für einen 6-Kerner nutzt   ?



			
				AMDZone schrieb:
			
		

> [...]1.43? mobo needs a bios update! [...]ECS mobo, not one of the best to be using. [..]



Somit sind die Benchmarks leider nichtig.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Triple-Y (23. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, wer bencht denn mit einem Board, welches noch keine Bios-Unterstützung für einen 6-Kerner nutzt   ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das Board unterstützt den 6 kerner doch? auch wenns kein offizielles Bios für die cpu gibt


----------



## Wargrown (23. März 2010)

Aber es können trotzdem Komplikationen auftreten, erst mit einem Offiziellen BIOS kann sichergestellt werden, das die Leistung der CPU korrekt ist.


----------



## bulldozer (23. März 2010)

alkirk schrieb:


> Ist mir auch aufgefallen, der Multi ist doch nur bei x4 bissl über 700 Mhz. Ist doch dann kein Wunder.


 
Die CPU ist in diesem Moment in dem der screen gemacht wurde im Idle, heißt CnQ taktet runter 
Die Benches selbst wurden schon mit vollen 2,8ghz gemacht nehme ich an. Aber sollte das stimmen was ein User aus persönlicher Erfahrung dort geschrieben hat, dann sollte die CPU beim Umstieg auf ein 64Bit Betriebssystem einen Leistungszuwachs von ca. 25% kriegen (bei Cinebench). Dann sähe das wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. März 2010)

@ bulldozer genau CnQ war an, OS x86, kein turbo-Mode war an, und der Typ hat kaum Ahnung vom benchmarken, und es nur die Hälfte vom Bildschirm zu sehen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (23. März 2010)

bulldozer schrieb:


> beim Umstieg auf ein 64Bit Betriebssystem einen Leistungszuwachs von ca. 25%.


 
das konnte ich bei meinem 940er auch feststellen

~ 25% ;D

wird bei den 6 Cores sicher nicht anders sein


und wenn man siet das die CPU @ 32 Bit nur einne "Multicorespeedup" von 4,8 hat.. bei 6 cores, naja ;D

64Bit bringt da nen richtigen schub, bsp bei mir, der "Multicorespeedup"
ist von 3,12 @ 32 Bit auf 3,94 bei 64 Bit gestiegen...


naja, wir werden sehen 

sry 4 OT, aber weiß jmd wiso das leistungsplus bei intel Minimal ist, zwichen 32 und 64 Bit, hab das bei nem friend gesehen, er hatte im 32Bit mode nur 2 Gflops weniger, als im 64bit mode (Q9550 @ 4 GHz 53Gflops @ linx im 64 Bit) 

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## bulldozer (23. März 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> kein turbo-Mode war an.


 
woran erkennst du das?
Der Multicore-Speedup Faktor beträgt grade mal 4.6, daher gehe ich stark davon aus, dass Turbo sehr wohl an war.

2758 (CB Score) / 3300 Mhz * 2800 Mhz = 2340

12684 / 2340 = 5.4

Der Faktor 5.4 ist viel näher an den 6.0 dran und somit realistischer falls die CPU beim 1-core test ohne Turbo, sprich 2.800 Mhz laufen würde.
Also gehe ich davon aus, dass Turbo-Core an war und der 1-core Test mit 3300 Mhz lief, daher "nur" 4.6 Faktor.


----------



## winpoet88 (23. März 2010)

Dieser Bench haut einem nicht gerade um, aber warten wir mal ab......?!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

Sieht irgendwie gefakt aus.


----------



## Explosiv (24. März 2010)

Naja, laut neuesten Informationen, soll der Turbo-Modus auf alle Kerne anwendbar sein. Daher stelle ich mal die Glaubwürdigkeit des Benchmarks in Frage.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## mixxed_up (24. März 2010)

Ich denke auch nicht unbedingt dass der echt ist. Wo soll der das Engeering Sample her haben?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. März 2010)

guck dir mal CPUz genauer an, die Mainboardsparte.
Da steht was von Modell A890 GXM-A
Aber laut Grafikeinheit ist es nut ein 785G und eine SB 750
Und das Bios ist auch falsch.
Bei Asus werden die Bios Version anders bezeichnet und das A890 hat bisher nur ein Bios raus und das unterstützt die 6 Kerner nicht.


----------



## bulldozer (24. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, laut neuesten Informationen, soll der Turbo-Modus auf alle Kerne anwendbar sein. Daher stelle ich mal die Glaubwürdigkeit des Benchmarks in Frage.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


 
Da steht es wird auf *mehrere* Kerne anwendbar sein, heißt nicht dass es alle sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www.chw.net/up/2010/03/dynamic-boost-498x350.jpg


----------



## ILAN12346 (24. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie gefakt aus.


 
nein, das siet gefaked aus...

Das kann schon Hinkommen, es gibt soviele sachen die der grund sein Können, wiso der so "wenig" leistung in den bench´s hat

32Bit, nen zu alten Bios usw

da Bugt ja sogar C&Q, denn ich bezweifel einfach mal das die CPU bei 800MHz 1.3V brauch....

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Naraya (24. März 2010)

also mein kumpel hat qnq an und wenn der bei 3dmark 06 bencht, kriegt er weniger punkte. 
und 1,3 oder sogar 1,4v is zu hoch, das nimmt mein opteron 165 der auf 2,8GHz läuft, aber sone neue cpu??? also ich würd den benches auch nich vertrauen


----------



## Bääängel (24. März 2010)

Warten wir doch alle erstmal auf benches, die von der offiziellen Seite her kommen, dann können wir uns weiter aufregen. Bringt doch grad eh nichts.


----------



## frEnzy (24. März 2010)

Wann sollen die PII X6 noch mal kommen? Zweites Quartal ist klar aber gibts da schon was genaueres?


----------



## thor1995 (24. März 2010)

wenn die leistung aus den benchmark stimmen ist das echt ziemlich mager aber ich denk eher nicht das die richtig sind


----------



## Malk (24. März 2010)

Habe April als erscheinungsdatum gelesen @ frenzy
Das die Cpu sich auf 800Mhz runtertaktet finde ich schön, mal gucken wie weit man die VCore dann im idle drücken kann..

"Die Gerüchteküche sagt seit Wochen einen Start für Ende April voraus.  Dabei soll der Phenom II X6 1055T mit 2,8 GHz angeblich 199 US-Dollar  kosten, ein Modell mit dem Namen 1090T und 3,2 GHz angeblich 295  US-Dollar, berichtet _Alienbabeltech_." von cb


----------



## Masterchief (25. März 2010)

1. ECS board ... ist genau so schrottig wie Asrock oder alle sis/via chipsätze.
2. mit CnQ wirds langsamer ohne hat der bissl mehr power.
3. hatte selber mal ein Asrock und als ich ein DFI geholt hatte hatte ich avg. 56% mehr leistung an der cpu. Asrock 865PE vs 875P ... so extrem kann es net sein . mein damliger Celeron 3,06GHz lieg langsamer als ein Athlon thunderbird mit 1,1GHz.


----------



## Mr.Korky (25. März 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> 1. ECS board ... ist genau so schrottig wie Asrock oder alle sis/via chipsätze.
> 2. mit CnQ wirds langsamer ohne hat der bissl mehr power.
> 3. hatte selber mal ein Asrock und als ich ein DFI geholt hatte hatte ich avg. 56% mehr leistung an der cpu. Asrock 865PE vs 875P ... so extrem kann es net sein . mein damliger Celeron 3,06GHz lieg langsamer als ein Athlon thunderbird mit 1,1GHz.



hm
asrock ist asus
und die chipsätze sind gleich in jeder serie

liegt nicht am prozz


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. März 2010)

Mr.Korky schrieb:


> hm
> asrock ist asus


Da liegst Du wohl falsch.
Da liegt einiges dazwischen.
Die Technologie mag die gleiche wie von ASUS sein, die Bauteile sicher nicht.


----------



## Mr.Korky (25. März 2010)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da liegst Du wohl falsch.
> Da liegt einiges dazwischen.
> Die Technologie mag die gleiche wie von ASUS sein, die Bauteile sicher nicht.



ne klar da haste recht 
ist aber ne tochterfirmer und produzieren teilweise an den selben bändern

asus verwendet auch nicht immer die gleichen bauteile
in den serien selber ,hab 3x a8n32sli in der gleichen revision gehabt

irgentwo muss ja auch der preisunterschied herkommen
zwichen 780a asus 780a asrock  
obwohl ich mit den asrock bessere erfahrungen hatte

chipsätze sind immer gleich ein 790x bei asus , gigabyte ,asrock ist der selbe die basteln die ja net selber
die anbindung der komponenten (lanes/slots pci/pcie usw )ist halt unterschiedlich , und da kommt es auf das jeweilige brett an und nicht unbedingt der hersteller


----------



## frEnzy (26. März 2010)

Bei CB gibts einen Artikel, der die genauen Taktraten und die Funktion des Turbos etwas genauer betrachtet: Harte Fakten zum AMD Phenom II X6 - 26.03.2010 - ComputerBase

Demnach wird der Turbo immer dann benutzt, wenn eine Anwendung nur die Hälfte oder weniger der Kerne nutzt. Klingt erstmal logisch (Hexacore nutzt den Turbo, wenn nur 3 der 6 Cores genutzt werden, Quacores dementsprechend nur 2 von 4), kapier ich aber trotzdem nicht. Die restlichen Cores werden doch auch bestimmt von gewissen Anwendungen genutzt und laufen nicht komplett leer, oder? Beispiel:

Ich nutze drei Singlethread-Programme, die irgendwas berechnen. Die müssten dann ja alle mit Turbo laufen, weil ja nur die hälfte aller Kerne des Hexacores genutzt werden. Kommt jetzt noch ein Spiel dazu, welches zwei Threads benutzt, also auf Dualcores hin optimiert wurde, dann nutzt das ja wieder weniger als die Hälfte aller Kerne. Jetzt aber die Frage: Läuft das Spiel dann auch im Turbo oder gehen dann alle Kerne runter im Takt?


----------



## Jonas280791 (26. März 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Läuft das Spiel dann auch im Turbo oder gehen dann alle Kerne runter im Takt?



Beim Intel I7 920 weiß ich das der Turbo Modus auch bei voller auslastung anspringt aber nur von 2,6GHZ auf 2,8GHZ taktet!! Ich denk auch mal bei AMD das sie die Kerne bei Volllast etwa 200MHZ höher Takten.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (26. März 2010)

na die ergebnisse sind ja wirklich mager...
na mal abwarten, wie es bei vergleichbaren systemen läuft


----------



## XE85 (26. März 2010)

Jonas280791 schrieb:


> Ich denk auch mal bei AMD das sie die Kerne bei Volllast etwa 200MHZ höher Takten.



nein ... laut News auf der Main gibts nur Turbo an oder aus - bei Belastung von <=3 Kernen Turbo an - >3 Turbo aus

mfg


----------



## bulldozer (31. März 2010)

1035T Benchmark:

Phenom II X6 1035T CPU-Z screenshot and Cinebench10 results; outperforms same clock speed Phenom II X3 710 by 1.46x|OCWorkbench

hier wurde die CPU mit einem Phenom II X3 710 verglichen.
11962 Punkte bei Cinebench gegenüber 8184 beim X3, aber wieder nur 32 Bit System 
Ist sogar die selbe Grafikkarte (Radeon HD 4290) wie beim 1055T benchmark, ich denke das ist der selbe Typ


----------



## 0Martin21 (31. März 2010)

sind wir doch mal ehrlich wehr hat ein 32Bit-System mit einem Phenom 2? ist doch so als ob man in einem Porsche ein 75PS Motor ein baut.

oder nur mit 1:50 Benzin fährt.


----------



## Axi (1. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> sind wir doch mal ehrlich wehr hat ein 32Bit-System mit einem Phenom 2? ist doch so als ob man in einem Porsche ein 75PS Motor ein baut.
> 
> oder nur mit 1:50 Benzin fährt.



Oder einen Nascar Wagen über eine Rallypiste fahren lässt. Hier wurde einfach nicht das volle Potenzial ausgenutzt bzw. die Quelle ist auch recht zweifelhaft. Ich hätte mal abgewartet bis mehrere Test von vielen Seiten hier sind.


----------



## ILAN12346 (1. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> sind wir doch mal ehrlich wehr hat ein 32Bit-System mit einem Phenom 2? ist doch so als ob man in einem Porsche ein 75PS Motor ein baut.
> 
> oder nur mit 1:50 Benzin fährt.


 
ich bis vor 2 Wochen 

Aber nu fahr ich auch endlich ohne Schaumbremsung 

MFG ILAn12346


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. April 2010)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> sind wir doch mal ehrlich wehr hat ein 32Bit-System mit einem Phenom 2? ist doch so als ob man in einem Porsche ein 75PS Motor ein baut.
> 
> oder nur mit 1:50 Benzin fährt.



Ich z.B.
Warum sollte ich kein x86 bit nutzen,wiel 7-Zip dann 3 sec schneller packt ( <- den nur weil der cool ist )


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

Wow, 3 Sec. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Fabo (2. April 2010)

also ich hab mit winrar 64 Bit deutliche leistungssteigerung! und wer so ein Prozzi mit nem 32 biot system testet der gehört eingesperrt xD


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. April 2010)

meine Meinung! wenn man ein Benchmark mit so einer CPU macht sollte dann auch alles aus den auszuholen sein was geht. Das heißt 64 Bit System schnele 8GB RAM, schnelle Festplatte/n und wenn nötig, sollte es in Richtung Vantage gehen auch noch eine dem entsprechende Grafikkarte. es muß nicht das teuerste sein aber schon gute Hardware, wenn du eine Festplatte hast die schon 10 Jahre alt ist und auch schon paar mal runter gefallen ist dann denke ich mal hat man in bestimmten Benchmarks auch starke Probleme.


----------



## bulldozer (12. April 2010)

???? - ?????? - AMD??1055T???1999???

*angeblicher* 1090T


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. April 2010)

16K in Vantage!? das ist doch dann so als ob nur ein kern mehr währe und nicht zwei.


----------



## Kermit (13. April 2010)

Computerbase

laut Computerbase sind die ersten 6-Kerner in Asien im Handel.
Geht wohl nicht mehr lange bis die auch für uns (oder zumindest für einige Tester) Verfügbar sin.
Dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. April 2010)

ich schrei schon mal HIER!!! ich will auch einen, wenn ich halt testen muß egal her damit!


----------

